# is anyone interested in protesting against the scientologists?



## bluestreak (Feb 4, 2008)

half lark, half genuine attempt to spread the word about the shit these bastards get up to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2008)

Fags? But er yeah I'm almost interested in this...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 4, 2008)

it's an injoke from the chans.  if you google chanology you'll find a lot more information about the various reasons behind it.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 4, 2008)

ETERNAL SALVATION, or TRIPLE your money back!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh man the voice of Bart Simpson Nancy whatsit gave em $10 million! What is it with these fucking celebs and becoming Scuntologists?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2008)

only if we can usurp them with the church of the subgenius.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 4, 2008)

only if we can wear JR Bob Dobbs masks


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 4, 2008)

I am fully serious, please come to this it may well be epic.

This is not protest scen bollocks this should be a bunch of proper retards being pretty funny, and the insane trollage of all news media over this is already a good enough reason to attend. Please come and come in  V mask (they are a fiver) a BOB mask whatever.

Whatever you do, do it for the lulz. It is estimated following current market trends lulz will outstrip the dollar by 2010 and be the only recognise unit of anything by teatime.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/feb/04/news


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> I am fully serious, please come to this it may well be epic.
> 
> This is not protest scen bollocks this should be a bunch of proper retards being pretty funny, and the insane trollage of all news media over this is already a good enough reason to attend. Please come and come in  V mask (they are a fiver) a BOB mask whatever.
> 
> Whatever you do, do it for the lulz. It is estimated following current market trends lulz will outstrip the dollar by 2010 and be the only recognise unit of anything by teatime.



This.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.whyaretheydead.net/UK/FUSS.HTM


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmmm

bluestreak did you post this on Indy london


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?

Have they started any wars?

Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

*Clams baked on prime-time UK television*

From 1995: The Big Story - INSIDE THE CULT
Download to watch: http://whyaretheydead.net/Sten/galacticfederation.homeip.net/bigstory.rm
source: http://whyaretheydead.net/others/ctv9507013.html


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?



It's a fair point - compared to all the other world religions they really don't fare too badly.  I bet their body count isn't even into triple figures.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

8ball said:


> It's a fair point - compared to all the other world religions they really don't fare too badly.  I bet their body count isn't even into triple figures.



Triple figures?? Who did they kill?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Triple figures?? Who did they kill?



There are some websites and stuff.  On balance I'd be surprised if they're not into double figures, especially if you factor in a few suicides, but they're hardly premier league.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2008)

They are, however, rich, and don't mind weilding their financial clout.  They seem to have a problem with free speech, they like to issue writs regarding their trade marked and copyrighted material (which is the mechanism by which they deflect criticism), and they charge members substantial fees for their sessions.

Despite this trademarks and session fees, they want to be taken seriously as a church.

So, no, not a big world issue, but certainly something worth having a go at if you're interested.

Not, however, an action I'm personally going to travel to London or Birmingham to be a part of.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Do they have a licence to practise medicine in the UK?




Click the image above to read about various 
law-suits for fraudulent medical claims. 





(image from http://www.matthewmusial.com/brinkbio.htm)


----------



## muckypup (Feb 5, 2008)

didn't they rip off urban75's drug info section without any credits ?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

muckypup said:


> didn't they rip off urban75's drug info section without any credits ?



Yes. AFAIK. both the design _and_ the content.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2008)

muckypup said:


> didn't they rip off urban75's drug info section without any credits ?


You know, that's an irony that hasn't been missed.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?
> 
> Have they started any wars?
> 
> Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?



shut up you dullard


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?
> 
> Have they started any wars?
> 
> Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?



Have a browse of this: http://www.xenu.net/


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha i might come along.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?
> 
> Have they started any wars?
> 
> Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?


They nicked my website for starters. http://www.urban75.com/rip_off.html


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure they're a bit of a nutty cult. But how are they different from the Hare Krishnas say... or the Jesus Army ...or the nutters at Finsbury Park mosque?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

editor said:


> They nicked my website for starters. http://www.urban75.com/rip_off.html



Well fair enough... PROTEST...PERSECUTE THEM


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Sure they're a bit of a nutty cult. But how are they different from the Hare Krishnas say... or the Jesus Army ...or the nutters at Finsbury Park mosque?



Have a browse of this: http://www.xenu.net/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Video that explains 'Scientology' (CBS) http://video.google.com.au/videopla...=44&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

invisibleplanet said:


> Have a browse of this: http://www.xenu.net/



Thanks IP, had a quick look. Will read more tomorrow


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Sure they're a bit of a nutty cult. But how are they different from the Hare Krishnas say... or the Jesus Army ...or the nutters at Finsbury Park mosque?



Hare Krishnas are a fairly decent bunch.
Jesus Army are fucking vermin, as I never hesitate to point out to their faces when I run into them and I'm drunk
"nutters at Finsbury Park mosque". hmmm... 

I've got no time for any organised religion, but the scientologists do stick in my craw and underneath the "fuck me - they believe in SPACE LIZARDS!!" sniggering, they're pretty odious socially.

But it's not an entirely serious protests, as pretty much everyone on this thread has made clear, so you're just a humourless twunt


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Hare Krishnas are a fairly decent bunch.
> Jesus Army are fucking vermin, as I never hesitate to point out to their faces when I run into them and I'm drunk
> "nutters at Finsbury Park mosque". hmmm...
> 
> ...



twunt ... you're making it up


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was just asking why you want people to go to your protest. 

What's wrong with that?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> I was just asking why you want people to go to your protest.
> 
> What's wrong with that?



Nothing. And we're replying. But you do seem to have both underestimated how vile scientology is, and overestimated the seriousness of the demo


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Well fair enough... PROTEST...PERSECUTE THEM


Bit tricky to 'persecute' a massively powerful, wealthy and hugely litigious secret cult.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

bluestreak said:


>



Can't say I'm _entirely_ behind this 'protest' idea but I love the poster.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Feb 5, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> They are, however, rich, and don't mind weilding their financial clout.  They seem to have a problem with free speech, they like to issue writs regarding their trade marked and copyrighted material (which is the mechanism by which they deflect criticism), and they charge members substantial fees for their sessions.
> 
> Despite this trademarks and session fees, they want to be taken seriously as a church.



I heartily agree.  You can call the Pope a tosser and you won't end up with  sinister lawyers on your case.  So many people have been legally silenced by $cientology legal processes that it is very worrying and the punch above their weight. 


danny la rouge said:


> Not, however, an action I'm personally going to travel to London or Birmingham to be a part of.



I'm not a big protestor but I might well be up for this.  I dislike the way $cientology sucks the free will and life as well as the money out of their adherents.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Nothing. And we're replying. But you do seem to have both underestimated how vile scientology is, and overestimated the seriousness of the demo



   Looks like a chance to cash in on recent media publicity about Scientology.

   What are the chances the organisers will be there selling cheap plastic V masks, fiver a go.

 Fucking hypocrites


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> What are the chances the organisers will be there selling cheap plastic V masks, fiver a go.


Just about zero, I'd imagine.
Are you a Scientlogist?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Are you a Scientlogist?



No, just questioning why this demo is being held.  Shit-stirring 

(Look out for the mask sellers on the day  )


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Looks like a chance to cash in on recent media publicity about Scientology.
> 
> What are the chances the organisers will be there selling cheap plastic V masks, fiver a go.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites





you're full of shit.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Fucking hypocrites



To be a hypocrite one has to have a belief system or religion... thick fucktards of Urb often don't know this...are you siding with Them?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 5, 2008)

Reasons to hate Scientology

1. It's pretence at being a religion, whereas it's really just a money-taking scam
2. It's slowly dissolving my TV schedule-boycott principles because too many good artists are being suckered in
3. The Battlefield Earth books and the ideas behind Scientology are _really bad_ Sci-Fi. I mean the worst, even worse than pulp rubbish like the Amtrak Wars and Stainless Steel Rat.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> I was just asking why you want people to go to your protest.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


 
I'll answer.

Because, as is made clear in the links posted, the $cientology cult is made up of deeply unpleasant and greedy people who are willing to use violence, litigation, lies and any means necessary  - "fair game" to silence their opponents.  In 2006 they were caught offering high value gifts to City of London police.  They believe that psychiatry is dangerous, and refuse to allow their adherants access to medical aid.  People who have tried to leave the group have been kidnapped and assaulted.  some have died.  the only way to advance through the "church" is through financial aid.  They have stolen from urban75.  They have no sense of humour.  

Contrary to the lies that you're proposing here (remarkably similar to propaganda spread by $cientologists in response to these actions elsewhere) this is a non-profit making protest.  no masks are for sale.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

c+p from someone more eloquent than i:

Anonymous explains(Taken from http://partyvan.info)
"A very large group of people has declared a "war" on the Church of Scientology. They call themselves Anonymous. Many feel this group is a bunch of hackers. While this is partially true, they are much more. Their manifesto is evidence that they are a large group of people from all walks of life. Some happen to be very computer literate. They have decided to fight for the freedom of knowledge and information. Many other people have tried to reveal the truth about the Church of Scientology. Unfortunately these attempts have ended in failure. The Church sends out cease and desist orders to anyone who tries to speak out against them. They have a history of violating people’s right to privacy by revealing secrets to the public. They intimidate their critics, and even resort to stalking their perceived enemies. The Church originally instituted a "fair game" policy on all critics. "Enemies of the church could be injured, tricked, sued, lied to or destroyed. Fair game." - L. Ron Hubbard (Creator of the Church and the religion). This is a threat to the freedom of information and knowledge that Anonymous is fighting for.


Anonymous has nothing against religion, although they may poke fun at some of the more interesting concepts. They believe in freedoms and they are not trying to fight the Freedom of Religion. Their fight is strictly against the Church of Scientology. The websites associated with Anonymous have been attacked frequently, ordered to be silenced by the church's lawyers. The Church has some of the best lawyers possible. They also have members in many government agencies. They are currently tax exempt in the US(VAT exempt in the UK) under the claim that they are a non-profit organization. But how can a Church that charges its members for sermons/sessions/audits claim to be non-profit? It can cost up to $300 per session, and over $300,000 for their complete series of sessions and audits. This is not a religion folks. They are not being religiously persecuted. The Church of Scientology is a cult. They prey on peoples emotions.


Scientologists don't practice modern medicine; they believe psychiatry is a false science that kills. Scientology ignores the fact that psychiatry is based on the scientific method requiring objective experimentation and peer review. They have had cases where they take followers off their needed modern psychiatric medication and instead they give them vitamins and auditing sessions. The result, depending on the ailment, could be fatal. Documents of these deaths can be found at http://whyaretheydead.net


The next wave of this war is peaceful protest. On February 10th, there will be protests around the globe at Churches of Scientology. February 10th was chosen because it was the birth date of the woman who suffered one of the most controversial deaths caused by the Church of Scientology, Lisa McPherson.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

These Anonymous people clearly have an axe to grind, they sound as nutty as the Scientologists. 

Best of luck to you. I won't be going


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> These Anonymous people clearly have an axe to grind, they sound as nutty as the Scientologists.



Yes, of course they do. JUST as nutty.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Yes, of course they do. JUST as nutty.



Lets face it, these Anonymous people are probably ex-Scientologists who have left or been kicked out. Which means they are the kind of dipsticks who fell for all that alien/mumbo-jumbo bullshit in the first place.

Were you a member?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Lets face it, these Anonymous people are probably ex-Scientologists who have left or been kicked out. Which means they are the kind of dipsticks who fell for all that alien/mumbo-jumbo bullshit in the first place.
> 
> Were you a member?



Oh give it up, fuckface.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Lets face it, these Anonymous people are probably ex-Scientologists who have left or been kicked out. Which means they are the kind of dipsticks who fell for all that alien/mumbo-jumbo bullshit in the first place.
> 
> Were you a member?


Do you think I've got just cause to dislike the Scientologists or do you think I'm just one of these 'dipsticks'?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm well up for this. Anyone fancy meeting beforehand?

I can print our various secret training courses they run and distribute them to passers by and visitors to the HQ.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> These Anonymous people clearly have an axe to grind, they sound as nutty as the Scientologists.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I won't be going


 
You really don't understand do you.  Completely incapable of getting the point.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2008)

Rov is a clam.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Lets face it, these Anonymous people are probably ex-Scientologists who have left or been kicked out. Which means they are the kind of dipsticks who fell for all that alien/mumbo-jumbo bullshit in the first place.
> 
> Were you a member?


 
Thus proving my point, and showing yourself incapable of reading.

Do you know what the ultimate crime in Scientology is, rover?  Asking for your money back!

If you want to defend these bastards that's your cause, but at least try not to read from their scripts, eh?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

TopCat said:


> I'm well up for this. Anyone fancy meeting beforehand?
> 
> I can print our various secret training courses they run and distribute them to passers by and visitors to the HQ.


 

Mebbe an urbnonymous bloc might not be a bad idea... Tax?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2008)

The police will be there and trying to get any masks off. The clams will then take loads of pics and try and find out who the people are and make their lives a misery.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, don't take any ID with you.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 5, 2008)

We should take iPods along with the section of SouthPark where they explain all of Scientology's innermost secrets, the ones that normall cost £££££s to get told...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> These Anonymous people clearly have an axe to grind, they sound as nutty as the Scientologists.



actually...


/b/tards and the like do just slightly scare me


but  they do scare me a lot less than scientologists...





for a start i can't buy off scientologists with a boat load of /h/


----------



## Radar (Feb 5, 2008)

Is wiping your arse on a printout of the NOTS sacrilege, or just plain copyright violation ?

Ah well, its good to see CO$ finally have offices in their natural home, along with all the other penny pinching exploiting bastards who belong in the city


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure if I really wanted to protest against something, that I could find a far more meaningful cause than Scientology, but well, it takes all sorts. I wouldn't want to join them - I couldn't afford all that auditing shit! - but then I wouldn't want to join the Arsenal supporters club either - I can't afford to go and see them play anyway, all they want is your fucking money, just like L Ron's lot! And they hate the Jews!


----------



## audiotech (Feb 5, 2008)

I could be totally wrong here.  I always thought Scientology was anti-religion and against notions of a supreme being, deity, god. Believing science to be the holder of truth?

Their recruitment techniques and that machine thingy are suspect though?

Don't know enough about them to comment further.

Why were Scientologists amongst the groups picked out by the Nazi's in Germany to be sent to concentration camps and the gas chambers do you think?


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2008)

MC5 said:


> Why were Scientologists amongst the groups picked out by the Nazi's in Germany to be sent to concentration camps and the gas chambers do you think?



You are taking the piss, surely?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

MC5 said:


> I could be totally wrong here.  I always thought Scientology was anti-religion and against notions of a supreme being, deity, god. Believing science to be the holder of truth?
> 
> Their recruitment techniques and that machine thingy are suspect though?
> 
> ...


 
1. You're totally wrong.

2. Probably fell foul of the rules about the "mentally defective".  Except of course that they couldn't have done because Scientology started in the 50s.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

agricola said:


> You are taking the piss, surely?



Or misinformed ?


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2008)

invisibleplanet said:


> Or misinformed ?



Perhaps, though where
 Scientology is involved one doubts it.


----------



## Radar (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone read John Scalzi's "The Android's Dream" ?? 

Quote "The founder [of the church] was M. Robbin Dwellin, a 21st century sci-fi author of admittedly modest talents and man on the make"

It reminds me of someone, but I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Do you think I've got just cause to dislike the Scientologists or do you think I'm just one of these 'dipsticks'?



Yes you have just cause to dislike them, they nicked your website design. I can see that. 

The others are pissed off cos they spent thousands of pounds and wasted their time learning about Thetans. And if it hadn't been the Scientologists they would probably have joined the Jesus Army, Hare Krishnas or any one of dozens of nutty religious groups.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2008)

MC5 said:


> Why were Scientologists amongst the groups picked out by the Nazi's in Germany to be sent to concentration camps and the gas chambers do you think?


Because they could time travel, the bastards!


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Yes you have just cause to dislike them, they nicked your website design. I can see that.
> 
> The others are pissed off cos they spent thousands of pounds and wasted their time learning about Thetans. And if it hadn't been the Scientologists they would probably have joined the Jesus Army, Hare Krishnas or any one of dozens of nutty religious groups.



Piss off Scientologist fool.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Yes you have just cause to dislike them, they nicked your website design. I can see that.
> 
> The others are pissed off cos they spent thousands of pounds and wasted their time learning about Thetans. And if it hadn't been the Scientologists they would probably have joined the Jesus Army, Hare Krishnas or any one of dozens of nutty religious groups.


 

All of whom form a powerfull lobby that influences free speech?


no, thats just yer scientology tools  (last time I checked the JA welcome debate. They just ignore it rather than trying to supress it)


----------



## Dhimmi (Feb 6, 2008)

bluestreak said:


>



http://enturbulation.org/

http://youfoundthecard.com/

http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/"Anonymous"_releases_statements_outlining_"War_on_Scientology"


----------



## Wilf (Feb 6, 2008)

MC5 said:


> I could be totally wrong here.  I always thought Scientology was anti-religion and against notions of a supreme being, deity, god. Believing science to be the holder of truth?



Christian Scientists?




> Why were Scientologists amongst the groups picked out by the Nazi's in Germany to be sent to concentration camps and the gas chambers do you think?


Jehovah's Witnesses?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 6, 2008)

There are lots of these anti-Scientology demonstrations going on in the USA at the moment.  Mostly Christian-inspired.


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> There are lots of these anti-Scientology demonstrations going on in the USA at the moment.  Mostly Christian-inspired.



even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm up for this (see the other thread) 

What are V masks?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 6, 2008)

like in V for vendetta.

i don't know about christian protests against scientologists, but the american wing of anon is secular.

ok, so urban bloc meet at blackfriars station at 10.30?


----------



## nosos (Feb 6, 2008)

God I wish I still lived in London, I'd be well up for this


----------



## coccinelle (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm profoundly anti-religion and anti-cult but I can't see that Scientology is any worse than most religious rubbish out there.

I think it's indicative that it is fundamentalist Xtians that are most against Scientology and that's because they're in denial and they're projecting: because they are accusing the Scientologists of the things they themselves are most guilty.

Scientology, as a spiritual/psychological system is based on Aleister Crowley's A.A., which Hubbard was once quite a senior member of.  He took the ideas to make money out of them.

It offers a ham-fisted faith-based system of personal development and takes 10% of your money.  That's the same as the modern qabala that Madonna follows.  That's the same as most Evangelical Churches.

It tells you that we come from an imaginary man in the sky.  So does Xtianity and Qabala.

I refuse to believe that John Travolta and Tom Cruise are total idiots.  They might be gullible but they feel they are getting something from it.  I think we should let them be and not do the Fundies' work for them.

I think they're all bonkers, personally, but I don't think Scientology is any more sinister than Xtianity and it certainly doesn't have the psychopathic history that Xtianity has


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2008)

doesn't mean it is good though....  i mean if you went out and killed every one you knew in the name of your sky pixie your not going to be even going to be on the list let alone near the top ore the leader bord  but it doesn't mean it's ok


----------



## coccinelle (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not saying it's good.  All I'm saying is it's no worse than the rest of the money-grabbing religious shite out there.  Xtianity has a far worse record and that's just a cult within the broader Abrahamic tradition.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 6, 2008)

You know, even tho I've posted on this thread, I just read it as 'Is anyone interested in protesting against the *sociologists*?'


----------



## 8ball (Feb 6, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> You know, even tho I've posted on this thread, I just read it as 'Is anyone interested in protesting against the *sociologists*?'



Count me in. 

Sanctimonious spittle-flecked cunts the lot of 'em.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 6, 2008)

coccinelle said:


> I'm profoundly anti-religion and anti-cult but I can't see that Scientology is any worse than most religious rubbish out there.
> 
> I think it's indicative that it is fundamentalist Xtians that are most against Scientology and that's because they're in denial and they're projecting: because they are accusing the Scientologists of the things they themselves are most guilty.
> 
> ...


 
Another very similar argument to those used by Scientologists...  "by attacking us you're supporting fundamentalists."  or "Christian fundamentalists are behind this".  Not true.  Our enemy's enemy is not our friend.

Once again, Anon is a secular movement.  Anyone can be Anonymous.  Anonymous does not follow any one god, if at all.  The attack on the Scientologists was triggered by their attempts to control dissent and criticism on the internet using litigious and bullying tactics.  By protesting against and attacking Scientology no-one is supporting any other religion.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 6, 2008)

coccinelle said:


> I refuse to believe that John Travolta and Tom Cruise are total idiots.



What do you mean?  They are obviously total idiots.


----------



## coccinelle (Feb 6, 2008)

[QUOTE By protesting against and attacking Scientology no-one is supporting any other religion.[/QUOTE]

I'll go along with you on this but I still worry that we're being sidelined into micro-analysis: that we're chasing a relatively insignificant money-making cult business and ignoring ther larger picture which might be the divisive, right-wing poisons pouring out of all the Abrahamic fundamentalisms (Xtian, Judaic and Moslem)


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 6, 2008)

I tell you what, when we've taken down Tom Cruise, we'll set our sites on the Pope.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2008)

taking organised religion down a peg is a difficult task... we are gonna have to start in  the lower divisions before we attempt the premiership


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 6, 2008)

Quite.  This is all very new to a lot of people you know.  I've never taken down a religion before, and I don't think many Anonymous have either.


----------



## audiotech (Feb 6, 2008)

4thwrite said:


> Christian Scientists?



Yeah, them an' all.



> Jehovah's Witnesses?



I knew that, but would the Scientologists have also suffered a similar fate if they had been around at the time?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 6, 2008)

MC5 said:


> Yeah, them an' all.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that, but would the Scientologists have also suffered a similar fate if they had been around at the time?



More likely behind the scenes in government *spits*


----------



## OurLastLament (Feb 6, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> half lark, half genuine attempt to spread the word about the shit these bastards get up to.




not a fag/gay but ill go


----------



## cantsin (Feb 6, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?
> 
> Have they started any wars?
> 
> Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?



oh plse fuck off , WHY NOT PICK ON THEM , they're reactionary , sinister wacko's and I  have to walk past their freaky footsoldiers  every day of my miserable life on the way to  work in Goodge Street , some organised harrassment of the loons would be a joyous diversion for me and I'm sure , many others -


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 6, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Yes you have just cause to dislike them, they nicked your website design. I can see that.
> 
> The others are pissed off cos they spent thousands of pounds and wasted their time learning about Thetans. And if it hadn't been the Scientologists they would probably have joined the Jesus Army, Hare Krishnas or any one of dozens of nutty religious groups.



Well I've never had to help 'rescue' anyone from the Jesus Army, Hare Krishnas or most other nutty religious groups, except a failed attempt to save someone from the Jehovah’s Witnesses, but those fuckwits are like cuddly kittens compared with the scientologists!

I did help someone to escape from Saint Hill, East Grinstead - and believe me she was well screwed-up by those cunts, and the threats made against us when we collected her bin-bags of belongings is something I would never want to experience again. 





Saint Hill


----------



## rover07 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wasn't defending them particularly, just asking why the protest. 

Turns out it's a conspiraloon spat, 

                                    Scientologists v Anonymous ( ex-Scientologists )


----------



## 8ball (Feb 7, 2008)

mikeinworthing said:


> Saint Hill



Nice digs.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 7, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Scientologists v Anonymous ( ex-Scientologists )



You can keep saying it but it won't become true.  You Scios are persistent but predictable.  Did you hang up your creativity when you hung up your free will?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 7, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> You can keep saying it but it won't become true.  You Scios are persistent but predictable.  Did you hang up your creativity when you hung up your free will?



Do you think he's really a clam?

I just smell troll.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, he could be a troll, but I guess if it reads from a Scio script it shouldn't be surprised if it gets labelled Scio.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2008)

rover07 said:


> I wasn't defending them particularly, just asking why the protest.
> 
> Turns out it's a conspiraloon spat,
> 
> Scientologists v Anonymous ( ex-Scientologists )



Were you born retarded, or were you in some sort of horrible accident?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 7, 2008)

In 1965, Scientology founder L. Ron Hubbard, formulated the *"Fair Game Law"*, which states how to deal with people who interfere with Scientology's activities. These problematic people, called suppressive persons, could be considered "fair game" for retaliation:
A Suppressive Person or Group becomes _fair game_. By FAIR GAME is meant, may not be further protected by the codes and disciplines or the rights of a Scientologist. [1]​Later in December of that year, Hubbard reissued the Fair Game policy with additional clarifications to define the scope of Fair Game. He made it clear that the policy applied to non-Scientologists as well. He declared:
The homes, property, places and abodes of persons who have been active in attempting to: suppress Scientology or Scientologists are all beyond any protection of Scientology Ethics, unless absolved by later Ethics or an amnesty ... this Policy Letter extends to suppressive non-Scientology wives and husbands and parents, or other family members or hostile groups or even close friends. [2]​Hubbard made it clear elsewhere in his writings that the policy would be applied to external organizations, including governments, that were guilty of having interfered with Scientology's activities. He told Scientologists:
If the Internal Revenue Service (off-policy in refusing the FCDC [_Founding Church of Scientology, Washington DC_] non-profit status though it qualifies) continues to act up or if the FDA does sue we can of course Comm Ev [_Committee of Evidence_] them and if found guilty, label and publish them as a Suppressive Group and fair game ... [N]one is fair game until he or she declares against us. [3]​The policy was further extended in an October 1967 Policy Letter (HCOPL 18 Oct 67 Issue IV, Penalties for Lower Conditions), where Hubbard defined the "penalties" for an individual deemed to be in a "Condition of Enemy":
ENEMY — SP Order. Fair game. May be deprived of property or injured by any means by any Scientologist without any discipline of the Scientologist. May be tricked, sued or lied to or destroyed. [4]​When a man named Peter Goodwin in Hampshire, England purchased a high-level Scientology course for £250 and resold it to friends for £50, Hubbard personally issued an Ethics order which "withdrew any future help from Goodwin and his associates, (presumably for eternity), and threatened the most dire retaliations."[5]

-------------


----------



## TopCat (Feb 8, 2008)

It might be best to dress like a tourist on Sunday for this. The city police will be well up for stopping any demo. Think bumbags and littlwoods clothes.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 8, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what the police reaction will be, and a guage of how well the Scientologists managed to grease the City Of London Force's palms during their 2006 campaign of bribery.  http://www.guardian.co.uk/religion/Story/0,,1953996,00.html


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyway - I'm not fully convinced that your prioritisation of your targets is entirely sound but good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 9, 2008)

right right right - thundercats are go, bricks have been shat and web has been shot:

I'll see you there. 

FYI there was a noisy anti-fascist demo this week at a greek embassy where the cops didn't take anyone mask or even stop them burning a flag (don't ask) so attending presuming that they will be able to interfere is not neccessarily the right attitude. Lets go in with lulz in our hearts and a bag full of chutzpah.

Apparently some shops have sold out of V masks. 

This may, and i stress may, be Serious Business.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 9, 2008)

8ball said:


> Anyway - I'm not fully convinced that your prioritisation of your targets is entirely sound but good luck for tomorrow



will you lot fuck off?

Seriously if anyone hasn't twigged yet that this demo/event did not come from a  long empirical research session where we created a matrix of woe and came up with fucking SCIENTOLOGY as man's worst ill, then please consider becoming An Hero.

This is cos they fucked with Anon and, ironically, they are the ones who really are 'fair game'. They are a nasty little cult full of lulzworthy celebs, and that is good enough. More than.

This is one day, one fucking afternoon of my life, we have not suddenly dropped all social awareness and criticical faculties to go after old mother Hubbard and his dupes.

See you there chums


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 9, 2008)

sensing potential win


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 9, 2008)

Given that it may have actually evolved past the participation solely of channers, it might actually end up being something, rather than half a dozen skinny white kids with afro wigs saying "pool's closed scientologists lol". Though I wouldn't make any strong bets.


----------



## agricola (Feb 9, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Given that it may have actually evolved past the participation solely of channers, it might actually end up being something, rather than half a dozen skinny white kids with afro wigs saying "pool's closed scientologists lol". Though I wouldn't make any strong bets.



damnit i went to six shops looking for that wig, now i cant go


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm still up and mashed so I hope I'm in a condition to come to this...   Will do y best, i got my mask and everything!¬


----------



## TopCat (Feb 10, 2008)

See you all there....


----------



## 8ball (Feb 10, 2008)

Their site (scientology.org) seems to be broken . .


----------



## TopCat (Feb 10, 2008)

First reports:
It was a well attended, good humoured demo. Four hundred people, loads masked up, beautiful sunshine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2008)

did any of the scios get annoyed?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 10, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 10, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> pictures?







Masked protester assaults Tom Cruise outside of London Church of Scientology!

ETA: grrr image removed 

Try this one:








> London, England (UPSI) - London police were stunned early this morning as a wave of global protests against Scientology threatened to become violent there. Thousands of protesters, many more than police and Scientology security had anticipated, showed up at the London branch of the Church of Scientology. The protesters remained anonymous by dressing in similar garb and hats and wearing identical masks. The protesters referred to themselves simply as "X", and stood outside the church blocking both vehicular and pedestrian traffic.
> 
> The protest almost became violent as Tom Cruise, visiting London for a future film project, exited the church and began taunting the demonstrators. Police intervened after one of the demonstrators lunged forward, grabbing Cruise by the throat and shouting, "The multiplying villainies of Xenu do swarm upon him!" The protester then disappeared among the crowd, apparently escaping, and no arrests were made.



Unconfirmedsources

lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2008)

anonymous delivers


----------



## Badger Kitten (Feb 10, 2008)

video up here


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 10, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Given that it may have actually evolved past the participation solely of channers, it might actually end up being something, rather than half a dozen skinny white kids with afro wigs saying "pool's closed scientologists lol". Though I wouldn't make any strong bets.



FAIL

it was 99% chanfags and it ruled for that reason only.

There are fucking hundreds of the greasy teenaged bastards.

Some were even convincingly disguised as women.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 10, 2008)

Very interesting stuff. This way of protesting seems to be a good solution to preventing media whoring.  "Anonymous" has still not been boxed in by the media. Fox news' attempt was so mad that it was a perfect object lesson in propoganda  tactics. 
  Interesting to see this thread and then read the RTS one.


----------



## Dhimmi (Feb 10, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> pictures?



http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Wikinew...us"_holds_anti-Scientology_protests_worldwide


----------



## Jonti (Feb 11, 2008)

.
(link is to a short YouTube video)

Here's hoping; the world will be a slightly better place if they succeed.


----------



## dada_red (Feb 11, 2008)

and some press pics here:
http://pa.photoshelter.com/gallery-show/G0000ljkxyuurXts


----------



## The Black Hand (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunderland Against Scientologists - Facebook group;

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7886487907


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, a good start by Anon.  Now they need to apply raiding tactics to demonstrations.  Standing there shouting and handing out leaflets behind a police barrier is all well and good, but it doesn't actually prevent the Scios operating.


----------



## TheDave (Feb 11, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2SraUpcJfqw

Great video of the protest in London, excellent bit towards the end with a copper talking with a couple of Scienos and putting them in their place.


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 11, 2008)

TheDave said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2SraUpcJfqw
> 
> Great video of the protest in London, *excellent bit towards the end with a copper talking with a couple of Scienos and putting them in their place.*




Great video. 

*heads off to watch it again*


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow - the $cientologists tried to entice teh Policeman into their building - check the look on the male-thetan's face when the Policeman said 'No'  

Great video!


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 11, 2008)

invisibleplanet said:


> Great video!



Innit. 

Scios's quote of the day:



> The Anonymous group will not be allowed to interrupt the church’s activities in serving its parishers and the community  - *we will work with the police to minimize the negative impact of the terrorist activities of this group.*



PMSL 

Terrorist activities - lol.  

The police didn't see it that way - stack you, fuck you, scios.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^ lol - those coppers don't seem to be amused.


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 9, 2008)

whens the next one?


----------



## kenny g (Mar 9, 2008)

15th March . http://forums.enturbulation.org/


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2008)

http://deathboy.livejournal.com/1082404.html


brilliant


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2008)

I am hoping to borrow a brilliant alien mask that has a alien voice changer inbuilt so I can yell Zenu! Zenu! in a warbly voice. 

Great fun.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 12, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> http://deathboy.livejournal.com/1082404.html
> 
> 
> brilliant



"you're a CULT! and you know you are, you're a CULT! and you know you are"


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2008)

Mask wise, where do they sell the actor type V masks?


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 12, 2008)

TopCat said:


> Mask wise, where do they sell the actor type V masks?


Get me 1, second thoughts get thousands!!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


>



I like the one on the left who's wearing pretend braces - he learned that off the telly


----------



## pk (Mar 13, 2008)

rover07 said:


> Why pick on the Scientologists? What have they ever done to anyone?
> 
> Tortured, murdered or persecuted anyone?



Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 18, 2008)

http://radaronline.com/from-the-magazine/2008/03/scientology_anonymous_protests_tom_cruise_01.php

This is a really good artical by rader magazine, i never new scientologists were promised special powers like being able to leave their bodies  
And:

" Faced with an increasingly skeptical public here at home, former members say, the Church has begun to target its recruitment efforts at communities statistically less likely to have Web access. In particular, it has stepped up its efforts in Central America, "


----------



## pk (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.exscientologykids.com/storiesindex.html

The above link highlights precisely why these daft fuckers should be stopped.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 19, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


>



Copper on left:
"Are you going to that lodge meeting tonight?"
Copper on right:
"No, can't make it. I am having my bollocks waxed."


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2008)

TheDave said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2SraUpcJfqw
> 
> Great video of the protest in London, excellent bit towards the end with a copper talking with a couple of Scienos and putting them in their place.



Yep, that bit at the end is great.


----------



## art of fact (Apr 16, 2008)

that was fun!






Rick Astleying them...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2008)

art of fact said:


> that was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an incredible misuse of the V mask.

Scientology, imo, is a bunch of charlatans ripping off gullible and foolish people. It's a free country, you can believe what you want, and if you're stupid enough to believe in evil demon lords from the planet Sargon, then go for it.

p.s. what's with those goofy ersatz-cowboy hats?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Scientology, imo, is a bunch of charlatans ripping off gullible and foolish people. It's a free country, you can believe what you want, and if you're stupid enough to believe in evil demon lords from the planet Sargon, then go for it.



But the whole point is that it is not just this ^^^^.

The problem people have with Scientology (as already mentioned many times on this thread) has more to do with their incredibly zealous, litigious and morally dubious actions against any who dare speak ill of them.

They actively suppress free-speech so far as it pertains to their cult and are not afraid to go to extreme lengths to stop both those who would speak out against them and those who make available to the public domain information about Scientology activities and practices.


----------



## kenny g (May 10, 2008)

Scientology has some very nasty ways of targeting  the suggestable, gullibble, and insecure and then playing on their insecurities in order to slowly entice them into more and more outlandish beliefs. All of which costs ever increasing amounts of money. Read Xenu.net and you will start to see what n evil organisation they really are.


----------



## Bakunin (May 12, 2008)

Just signed up with the Plymouth group, having been stopped and annoyed twice by these loons in the past.

Things seem to be going well against the local Scientologists here.


----------



## kenny g (May 12, 2008)

Yep, the guy who makes all the you tube vids seems a decent sort. If you go on a protest you might see blue shirt man on the scientologist side. Apparently his name is rupert and he seems to be pretty horrible if you go by looks/ body language. He spent a long time filming me up here in Manchester. Fortunately I was in sufficent wads of cloth at the time. Take care out there!!


----------



## Bakunin (May 16, 2008)

The next day of global action against the "Church" of Scientology is June 14th.

See http://forums.enturbulation.org/114-europe/ for details of what's going on in your local area.


----------



## smokedout (May 17, 2008)




----------

